# The Future of V-Cubes



## Me Myself & Pi (Jun 24, 2009)

I came across a URL about the V-Cube 8 here:
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/When_does_the_v-cube_8_come_out
It says that it will come out this November, but has no information backing it up.

Also, if you go to the News-Announcements of the V-Cube website, it says why they're are offering the Cubedron


> Finally we would like to welcome to our team, two good friends Pantazis Houlis and Siva Subramaniam from Mindstrat Puzzles(www.mindstratpuzzles.com ). As of today, we will offer the special Cubedron™ gravity puzzle designed and patented by Pantazis for only 19€...


I went to the website & found they also sell V-Cubes. But as the black ones, they say,


> Will be available in November 2009


- http://www.mindstratpuzzles.com/shop.html

I find that it's interesting that the dates match. So does anyone else think that we could see some new V-Cubes this November?


Also, does anyone have any suggestions on what's happening with the V-Cube anniversary sale? If May 12th was supposed to be day 1, then it's already day 43. The last time Verdes Innovations had a special offer was the V-Cube Collection. They advertised that it was an amazing offer for September. But as we all know, they've been selling it ever since.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 24, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> If May 12th was supposed to be day 1, then it's already day 43.


44.

And:


StefanPochmann said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > Um, it's called a big 40% sale. It is almost expected something would be out of stock already, especially since *it is almost over.*
> ...


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 24, 2009)

You might have something there Pi. It would be nice for this hypothesis to be true. I heard somewhere that Verdes will never get around to releasing to 8-11, but I'm pretty sure that is false.


----------



## veazer (Jun 24, 2009)

I've got a feeling they will release them by christmas... It makes no business sense to do it iin the winter after christmas, because everyone will be low on cash. And I think a lot of us would be tired of waiting by next summer *shudders*...

2 cents have been added


----------



## panyan (Jun 24, 2009)

veazer said:


> I've got a feeling they will release them by christmas...



them being what? just the v8? or more?


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 24, 2009)

I think they would release them all the same time because they could also sell them as the V-Cube 8-11 Collection.


----------



## veazer (Jun 24, 2009)

they will release either the 8 and 9, the 10 and 11, or all four at the same time, because as his patent states, the even ones are really just the next biggest odd one with hidden pieces.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2009)

the chinese 9x9 was supposed to come out earlier this month. but apparently, that had a moulding problem which could take up to 2 months to fix.


----------



## Mastersonian (Jun 25, 2009)

The chinese one has come out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGQL1NNAFRI


----------



## Logan (Jun 25, 2009)

I found a good video about this.
click here


----------



## kahman10 (Jun 25, 2009)

i think that the v-cube company will come out with an 8x8 but i dont know how big they can go with their "V-cube Technology" also i think that the prices are going to stay because of the increased sales that they may have been recieving


----------



## imaghost (Jun 25, 2009)

Mastersonian said:


> The chinese one has come out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGQL1NNAFRI



There was nothing about the Chinese 9x9 coming out. It is a video about the pictures being released.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jun 25, 2009)

Logan said:


> I found a good video about this.
> click here



and...i got rick rolled

seriously i think they will release the v4 first because the 6x6x6 locks up a lot so they might try with an smaller cube


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 25, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > I found a good video about this.
> ...



The v-cube maker should release the big cubes 4x4x4 to 11x11x11. Since the maker has great curiosity on big cubes. "What does a #x#x# look like inside?" or "how can the edges and corners turn and not break other pieces?" he may ask to himself.


----------



## (X) (Jun 25, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> stiwi griffin said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



I think he may have made some prototypes


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 25, 2009)

They should release 8x8x8 and 9x9x9 by year end before the Chinese ones flood the market


----------



## peedu (Jun 25, 2009)

I would like to have bigger cubes (more than 7 layers). I really hope that Verdes will release them (8 and above) before I can't fight my curiosity and get one of those KO thingies.
I would buy V3 and V4 also. (I'm missing 2x2x2 and 4x4x4 in my collection anyway). Just to try them out.

Actually I'd like to see one of those copied V7 or V6, but I don't want to send any money to the manufacturers.

Peedu


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't want bigger cubes. It's just silly.
I want a v2-4, that's all.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 25, 2009)

I want every single V-Cube product.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I don't want bigger cubes. It's just silly.
> I want a v2-4, that's all.



I like silly. After all, fun is what cubing is all about, and silliness is often fun. If I didn't like silly, I wouldn't do things like solving with feet, or 7x7x7 multiBLD.

I want bigger cubes, so I can do silly things with them, like solve them BLD.


----------



## mazei (Jun 25, 2009)

Or WF BLD them.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want bigger cubes. It's just silly.
> ...


I understand why you and some more experienced cubers would like bigger cubes.
You for BLD, and people like Dan for regular speedsolving, but at my level, I really don't think that I need bigger cubes. I only solve my 7x7 a few times a week, so getting anything bigger would just be a waste of money for me, as opposed to getting smaller cubes, which I actually practice, which would make the payment worth it in my case.

Eww..long sentence.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 25, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



But what about your collection?! I prefer to collect every cube that I don't have and can afford.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 26, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


Yeah I'm personally against those that have 100+ cubes. It's pointless. I'm far more interested in solving my puzzles then collecting them. Oh yeah, also I completely agree with stachuk i have no desire to get anything above 7. 7 is pushing it.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 26, 2009)

I doubt it will happen. I think we have seen the biggest cube Verdes will sell.


----------



## sooland (Jun 26, 2009)

Hmmm. I'd most definitely say that the 8-11 will come out November. It seems like Verdes is slowing things down and then making a big hit on 8-11 right before Christmas.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 26, 2009)

sooland said:


> Hmmm. I'd most definitely say that the 8-11 will come out November. It seems like Verdes is slowing things down and then making a big hit on 8-11 right before Christmas.



And once again, someone has just completely made something up


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 26, 2009)

sooland said:


> Hmmm. I'd most definitely say that the 8-11 will come out November. It seems like Verdes is slowing things down and then making a big hit on 8-11 right before Christmas.



Slowing things down? It took him years to release the first of the cubes.


----------



## Nafemok (Oct 7, 2009)

I have been wanting the v cube 5,6,and 7 for a while now I've just been waiting to see if the 8 comes out and will be sold in the v cube collection. I have been searching for proof that the 8 will be released in November so I can decide to wait or just get the 5 6 and 7 now. I've emailed the company about this and they have yet to reply.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 7, 2009)

The 8x8 will not be coming out in november. I am 99.9999999% sure.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 7, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> The 8x8 will not be coming out in november. I am 99.9999999% sure.



That's pretty sure.

Are you sure?


----------



## V-te (Oct 7, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > The 8x8 will not be coming out in november. I am 99.99*99999*% sure.
> ...



Remember that the 3rd digit and beyond are uncertain. So he is still sure, just not as sure as we read it.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 7, 2009)

Remember, guys, Dan has a direct link with the powers that be (i.e. Konstantinos Verdes), so if he says something about V-cubes, it's almost certainly accurate.


----------



## panyan (Oct 7, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> I doubt it will happen. I think we have seen the biggest cube Verdes will sell.



i agree, the higher the number of layers, the less market there is for it -> less profit and because with increased layers comes more complex design and manufacturing, it will make the overall cube cost very high, reducing the market even more... possibly even making a loss for verdes if he produces anything higher than the 7x7x7.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 7, 2009)

panyan said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt it will happen. I think we have seen the biggest cube Verdes will sell.
> ...



I do hope they do the 2-4 though.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 7, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> The 8x8 will not be coming out in november. I am 99.9999999% sure.



99.999...% sure?


----------



## Yoshi258 (Nov 1, 2009)

really???? V cube 8???

Today is 1st november


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 1, 2009)

I would like to see a v-cube 4, not a v-cube 8...


----------



## Weston (Nov 1, 2009)

I talked to Mr. Verdes (his son) at nationals, and he said that they will go up before they go down. ( in cube size)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 1, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> I would like to see a v-cube 4, not a v-cube 8...



Yes! Especially if the v-cube 8 is like the v-cube 6.


Edit:


> I talked to Mr. Verdes (his son) at nationals, and he said that they will go up before they go down. ( in cube size)



Darn..


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 1, 2009)

i think the most i would go up to is 9x9 ...anything after is a lil too far for now


----------



## Escher (Nov 1, 2009)

Weston said:


> I talked to Mr. Verdes (his son) at nationals, and he said that they will go up before they go down. ( in cube size)



Then they clearly don't want to make any money -.-


----------



## Cheese_Board (Nov 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > I talked to Mr. Verdes (his son) at nationals, and he said that they will go up before they go down. ( in cube size)
> ...



There are already companies that make good quality 2x2-4x4s, but none that make 8x8-11x11s.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 1, 2009)

Weston said:


> I talked to Mr. Verdes (his son) at nationals, and he said that they will go up before they go down. ( in cube size)


 +1



Cheese_Board said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Weston said:
> ...



Even though there are good 2x2-4x4s I think most people will be over a V4 like a tramp on a bag of chips. He will make money regardless.


----------



## Radu (Nov 1, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> i think the most i would go up to is 9x9 ...anything after is a lil too far for now



Not for everyone. A 11x would be a nice collectors item...I'd definitely buy that or any other big V cube. I think it's good to go up with the sizes.


----------



## panyan (Nov 1, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Even though there are good 2x2-4x4s I think most people will be over a V4 like a tramp on a bag of chips. He will make money regardless.



i disagree, i think the majority of people will go for the standard brand: Rubik's and only people who follow cubing (like us) will know that a v4 is worth the money (assuming a v4 is more expensive than a Rubik's or ES)


----------



## Bryan (Nov 1, 2009)

If you think you can make a 4x4 that's better than all the ones out there, why not make your own? You'll make a ton of money. I would bet V-Cubes would also advertise for you on their website.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 1, 2009)

Bryan said:


> If you think you can make a 4x4 that's better than all the ones out there, why not make your own? You'll make a ton of money. I would bet V-Cubes would also advertise for you on their website.



So if they plan on selling the V4, and advertise another 4x4, thats kinda odd.
Advertising the competition?

Also, the Xcube.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 1, 2009)

panyan said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Even though there are good 2x2-4x4s I think most people will be over a V4 like a tramp on a bag of chips. He will make money regardless.
> ...



It MIGHT be worth the money. It could turn out to be complete crap. If you consider that the big-cube market is not very large (YJ and Verdez mainly) there is no way of telling whether the V4/V8 etc will be any good. The V7 is only as good as it is because we don't know any different. There was a time when the Eastsheen 4x4x4 was the best, but now the Mefferts and QJ have come in on the scene it is not.

I'm in no way saying that the V-cubes are bad, because they are not. I am merely stating that you blindly saying that "a v4 is worth the money" may be wrong. We just don't know it will stack up against competition.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 1, 2009)

The thing is, they can justify selling an 8x8 for much more than it costs to make, because very few people will buy it, and it will be a collector's item. A V4, on the other hand, would have to be competitively priced to compete with current 4x4s, and V-cubes can't produce puzzles as cheaply as chinese factories can.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2009)

After playing a lot with Mefferts and mini QJ I really don't think a V4 would be better than the 4x4s that are out there, especially given how much trouble they have had getting 6x6s to turn well. On the other hand, V8 would be totally new and I will be excited to be able to buy one when they do come out. I agree that it is a much better choice to make the V8 (which will be the first 8x8 on the market) than to make the V4 (which has to compete with quite a few entrenched brands which are known for making really good speedcubes).


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 1, 2009)

The V 8 IS OUT!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 1, 2009)

it's already November and nothing is out. i just got fooled.


----------



## joey (Nov 2, 2009)

It's not the end of november yet.


----------



## mazei (Nov 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> After playing a lot with Mefferts and mini QJ I really don't think a V4 would be better than the 4x4s that are out there, especially given how much trouble they have had getting 6x6s to turn well. On the other hand, V8 would be totally new and I will be excited to be able to buy one when they do come out. I agree that it is a much better choice to make the V8 (which will be the first 8x8 on the market) than to make the V4 (which has to compete with quite a few entrenched brands which are known for making really good speedcubes).



Perhaps X-cubes? The guy himself said he wouldn't mind working with V-cubes to implement his design.


----------



## HumungousLake (Nov 2, 2009)

we all know when the v cube 3 and 2 comes out they will be the best of their size


----------



## joey (Nov 2, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> we all know when the v cube 3 and 2 comes out they will be the best of their size


Do we?


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 2, 2009)

joey said:


> HumungousLake said:
> 
> 
> > we all know when the v cube 3 and 2 comes out they will be the best of their size
> ...



No we don't


----------



## irontwig (Nov 2, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> we all know when the v cube 3 and 2 comes out they will be the best of their size



Sure, one cube being the best for all styles and tastes sounds really likely.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey what is the chance that we will see a V8 and a V9 this month.


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 2, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Hey what is the chance that we will see a V8 and a V9 this month.



1 in 2. Either they'll come out, or they won't.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 2, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Hey what is the chance that we will see a V8 and a V9 this month.



I'd say very little. Remember, when the original cubes came out, they were showing off the prototypes at competitions. I would really doubt if they went to World's and didn't show off a V8 if they had one.


----------



## enigmahack (Nov 2, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Hey what is the chance that we will see a V8 and a V9 this month.
> ...



Haha, this is perfect Yoda logic ;-)

It's very much the truth though!


----------



## Lars514 (Nov 2, 2009)

and what ist about black V cUBES wil they come out again or ? thay just sell white cubes ?
Where i can get again some ?


----------



## Yoshi258 (Nov 2, 2009)

i need black cubes


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, we may see new cubes, or not. 50-50. But I'm not holding my breath.



Lars514 said:


> and what ist about black V cUBES wil they come out again or ? thay just sell white cubes ?
> Where i can get again some ?





[email protected] said:


> *Return of The V-CUBE™ “BLACK” Collection*
> Due to popular demand, the V-CUBE™ “BLACK” Collection will be available for purchase again, in early November 2009.


So I would guess we'd see them come out within a week. Anyone else want to use changedetection.com?
https://www.changedetection.com/log/v-cubes/index_log.html
Although I've found that it's a few hours before you're emailed a change on a website.


----------



## panyan (Nov 2, 2009)

blade740 said:


> The thing is, they can justify selling an 8x8 for much more than it costs to make, because very few people will buy it, and it will be a collector's item. A V4, on the other hand, would have to be competitively priced to compete with current 4x4s, and V-cubes can't produce puzzles as cheaply as chinese factories can.



mmm, very interesting


----------



## Yoshi258 (Nov 2, 2009)

WHAT THE HELL IS A V CUBE 8

do v cube 8 REALLY come in november?


----------



## panyan (Nov 2, 2009)

mazei said:


> Perhaps X-cubes?



can someone PLEASE explain all this xcubes stuff because i have obviously missed something, thanks


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 2, 2009)

panyan said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps X-cubes?
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14415
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16033


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2009)

Yoshi258 said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS A V CUBE 8
> 
> do v cube 8 REALLY come in november?



"I don't know what it is, but I want one!"


----------



## panyan (Nov 2, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > mazei said:
> ...



i remember seeing those, but where are the x7's for example?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 2, 2009)

There are no x7's. He only made a design to work out the issue that v-mech has with even-layered cubes.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 2, 2009)

Is this legit?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Limited-Bl...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5883ffb247

My instinct tell me its a knockoff. If it is, Verdes needs to get some black ones out sharpish.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 2, 2009)

That's a KO. The giveaway is the corner stickers.


----------



## Yoshi258 (Nov 3, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Yoshi258 View Post
> WHAT THE HELL IS A V CUBE 8
> 
> do v cube 8 REALLY come in november?
> ...



i really want one


----------



## piemaster (Nov 3, 2009)

V cube 4.


----------



## iiReplay (Nov 3, 2009)

I cant even watch an entire 7x7 solve 
its pointless to release bigger cubes then the 7x7 i mean... c'mon it cant be fun to solve a cube for more then like 10 minutes.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Nov 3, 2009)

iiReplay said:


> I cant even watch an entire 7x7 solve
> its pointless to release bigger cubes then the 7x7 i mean... c'mon it cant be fun to solve a cube for more then like 10 minutes.



Well, if you've got a short attention span, yeah. Solving a 7x7 is repetitive, I get that. But isn't spending those 10 minutes solving a 3x3 12 times just a repetitive?


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't know what v-cubes plans are, but I hope that he comes out with something soon. I'm sure a lot of people are getting kinda tired of the 7x7, so an 8x8 would be good. plus the thing with everyone wanting to try out a v-4. I really don't care what the new cube is, as long as something new from them comes out!!


----------



## LNZ (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a long attention span and it comes from a real childhood in the mid 1970's to early 1980's and at the same time, living in a medium sized country town with no cinema (theatre to US types) and just two TV stations and three radio stations.

And 10 minutes is well within my attention span. My 5x5 average is 9:00. I do have a long enough attention span to solve a 9x9 cube. But a 10x10 or a 11x11 is beyond my attention span though. 

I sat through through all 7.5 hours of Channel 7's Melbourne Cup day coverage on Tuesday without problems, watching all 10 races live on TV. And during breaks between races, I solved lots of cubes in the process. Mainly 5x5, 3x3 and 2x2 with some 4x4 and the occasional 1x1x1 solve thrown in for good measure.

But I guess there is at least a few people out there who would like to solve a 11x11 cube. Verdes has a patent for a V11 to prove this point.

And I think a 7x7 cube is great boredom buster too.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 3, 2009)

LNZ said:


> But I guess there is at least a few people out there who would like to solve a 11x11 cube. Verdes has a patent for a V11 to prove this point.



Get ready for a deep, philisophical comment........

I do.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 4, 2009)

i'd say i would very much want to solve a 11x11, but not everyday, only when I am bored...

7x7 already takes me like 6+mins with my sillie commutator method and its going to be worse with 11x11 LOL


----------



## cpt.Justice (Nov 4, 2009)

This thread is not called "Which cubes would you like V-cubes to start selling next? Please elaborate".


----------



## Rubikscuber123 (Dec 10, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but what ever. I emailed v cubes and they said "V-CUBE will be releasing a brand new** n x n x n layered cube in 2011!" I don't know if this is old info or not but I thought I might share it any way. Personally I hope it's an 8x8x8.


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 10, 2010)

I want a V4


----------



## BigSams (Dec 10, 2010)

Jukuren said:


> I want a V4


 
+1 but let's hope that they redesigned even cubes.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 10, 2010)

Rubikscuber123 said:


> I emailed v cubes and they said "V-CUBE will be releasing a brand new** n x n x n layered cube in 2011!...Personally I hope it's an 8x8x8.



Seriously? Because the 6x6x6 was so good you can't wait to get a bigger version which turns even worse?

4x4x4 would be cool if they advance the mech.
Since they are giving the new cube away to participants of a certain WCA comp (can't remember which one) I doubt it'll be particularly big due to costs so maybe 6b.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 10, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Seriously? Because the 6x6x6 was so good you can't wait to get a bigger version which turns even worse?
> 
> 4x4x4 would be cool if they advance the mech.
> Since they are giving the new cube away to participants of a certain WCA comp (can't remember which one) I doubt it'll be particularly big due to costs so maybe 6b.


 
No they specifically said it is not the 5,6 or 7.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 10, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Seriously? Because the 6x6x6 was so good you can't wait to get a bigger version which turns even worse?
> 
> 4x4x4 would be cool if they advance the mech.
> Since they are giving the new cube away to participants of a certain WCA comp (can't remember which one) I doubt it'll be particularly big due to costs so maybe 6b.


 
No they specifically said it is not the 5,6 or 7.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 10, 2010)

So 2 or 4 then?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

How about 6b?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 11, 2010)

I. Want. The. V-Cube. 2.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> I. Want. The. V-Cube. 2.


 
I want to see the mechanism of that <3


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.v-cubes.com/prod_info/future_products.php


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> http://www.v-cubes.com/prod_info/future_products.php


 
Many people have seen that, though it doesn't hurt to show it again.
Just because they show a visual doesn't mean they're gonna release it anytime soon.
I seem to recall V CUBEs were suppose to be released in 2003.


----------



## ianography (Dec 11, 2010)

I think that if V-Cubes don't get their gears running and get some new cubes released, that the company will just go out of business what with all of the recent knock-offs. They need to see that if there's such a demand for these types of cubes, people will be willing to go and buy a knock-off instead of an original. But this is just my opinion. They may be working on it as I'm typing this. But who knows?


----------



## tx789 (Dec 11, 2010)

earlier in this thread it says they will o up before down so they way go 8-11


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Let's face it. V Cubes will never make anymore cubes other than what they have. It severely disappoints me they couldn't make a V4 when some Asian company made a straight clone.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 11, 2010)

ianography said:


> I think that if V-Cubes don't get their gears running and get some new cubes released, that the company will just go out of business what with all of the recent knock-offs.



I think they need to update their products before releasing any more.
Mainly adjustable cores and lose the bumps on the V-5 corners.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> I think they need to update their products before releasing any more.
> Mainly adjustable cores and lose the bumps on the V-5 corners.


 
Howabout modling in titanic pins into the screws or something similar.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't see that happening. Mainly because it'd be like publicly announcing their even layered cubes have a terrible design.


----------



## MEn (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Howabout modling in titanic pins into the screws or something similar.


 
my, those would be some massive pins.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

MEn said:


> my, those would be some massive pins.


 
I meant the material, not the size...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 11, 2010)

I am expecting the 8 and 9 to come out at the same time, like the 6 and 7. They have the same mechanism. I don't understand why they didn't come out with the 4 at the same time as the 5, though.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 11, 2010)

How about they just start selling spare cores?


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 11, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> How about they just start selling spare cores?


 
Because it will not be profitable?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Because it will not be profitable?


 
Still, it could probably help instead of having to go through the trouble of having to contact them like MMAP did.
In fact, they should do the same with all the internal pieces. Buy them in packets like with Magic Strings.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 11, 2010)

Why don't they just cut the crap, and sell a cubic 7x7?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> Why don't they just cut the crap, and sell a cubic 7x7?


 
I think I heard something about the company not having enough money or something, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 11, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> Why don't they just cut the crap, and sell a cubic 7x7?


 
Due to the size of the 7x7 when you turn it to 45 degrees the whole of the corner would be exposed and would cause a lot of pops and locks (an Alot of locks?). If the whole corner is exposed then all of the edge would also be exposed leading to even more pops and locks. That's at least with current designs. Maybe a big innovation would lead to a cubic 7x7 but it's unlikely that they would release another version of a cube that they already have a monopoly on.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I think I heard something about the company not having enough money or something, but don't quote me on that.


 
I've said this in another thread: the company should just take out a loan which they can easily repay and still have soaring profits because the demand is just that high! Can you guys image the number of V3's that would be ordered? Even if it sucked, people would order it to try it out.

EDIT: ^ lot wat you can just add some low density plastic on top of a rounded 7x7.. which some have already done.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Too.  Bad. (Two separate links)


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Still, it could probably help instead of having to go through the trouble of having to contact them like MMAP did.
> In fact, they should do the same with all the internal pieces. Buy them in packets like with Magic Strings.


 
Even if you contact them they won't sell you a core unless you purchase another cube, then they will sell the extra core to you for 5 euros. Also, some time ago there was mention about why Verdes didn't include washers in their cubes, which to me seems like they want you to wear off your core and buy a new cube after that. Which also explains why they don't make adjustable cores or sell internal pieces, because then you won't buy new cubes from them.

Anyway that's just my personal opinion, I'm not a fan of Verdes.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Even if you contact them they won't sell you a core unless you purchase another cube, then they will sell the extra core to you for 5 euros. Also, some time ago there was mention about why Verdes didn't include washers in their cubes, which to me seems like they want you to wear off your core and buy a new cube after that. Which also explains why they don't make adjustable cores or sell internal pieces, because then you won't buy new cubes from them.
> 
> Anyway that's just my personal opinion, *I'm not a fan of Verdes*.


 
High-five.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Too.  Bad. (Two separate links)


 
And which of these are commercially available?


----------



## MEn (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I meant the material, not the size...


 
I think you mean titanium then.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> And which of these are commercially available?


 I'm just saying it's possible to make them. I justdk why V Cubes won't make em. 
I'm hoping that the X Cube will be able to be released sometime after the X Cube 4.


MEn said:


> I think you mean titanium then.


 
Yeah


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I justdk why V Cubes won't make em.


 
because they hate when people steal their ****


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> because they hate when people steal their ****


 
Though **** for them.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 11, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> because they hate when people steal their ****


 
Most people buy knockoffs either because its cheaper than the real one, often with superior or same quality, or the real one has been patented but not produced. Either way, Verdes needs to pull up his socks and do some work, or pretty soon he's going to realize that a bunch of the people who would have bought vcubes already spent the money on knockoffs.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 11, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> because they hate when people steal their ****


 
I justdk why YJ won't make em


----------



## TimMc (Dec 13, 2010)

BigSams said:


> he's going to realize that a bunch of the people who would have bought vcubes already spent the money on knockoffs.



Those probably aren't the enthusiasts that Mr Verdes intended to sell his invention to.

By _do some work_ do you mean _shut down factories in China illegally manufacturing KOs_ or _create something innovative again and watch it stolen again_?

Some of the V-CUBE KOs that I've seen are *marginally cheaper*, *don't turn well*, *lock up* and *pop easily*.

Hopefully there are actually a thousand or so keen enthusiasts, as people here keep saying, willing to purchase a V-CUBE 8 and V-CUBE 9 to justify having a short production run. Will that even justify it though?

Should they run it at a loss to make a few dedicated enthusiasts happy or just leave it as it is as other people continue to undercut their market by purchasing KOs?

Tim.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 13, 2010)

If they can't create and sell them they should license their IP to others that CAN do it.
From their website it is obvious that they intend(ed?) to build them themselves.
But history has taught us that V-Cubes is bad at communicating and delivering on promises.

I do enjoy their products, have bought several of each, have met the "V-family" a few times. But all they have done since initially selling 567 is produce sticker and material variations. In the mean time I have been to physical shops in Hong Kong and Taiwan (if I remember correctly) that actually sold a 9 and 11.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 14, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> If they can't create and sell them they should license their IP to others that CAN do it.
> From their website it is obvious that they intend(ed?) to build them themselves.
> *But history has taught us that V-Cubes is bad at communicating and delivering on promises.*
> I do enjoy their products, have bought several of each, have met the "V-family" a few times. But all they have done since initially selling 567 is produce sticker and material variations. In the mean time I have been to physical shops in Hong Kong and Taiwan (if I remember correctly) that actually sold a 9 and 11.


 
Oh boy. 2003 was when the V Cubes suppose come out.


----------

